# Pacers Pistons avatar bet



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Just thought I would start it now to see who all will be in.


Maybe for the EC finals we could do a signature bet? That would be interesting.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacerMan</b>!
> I'm in, but what if neither makes the EC finals?


I find it hard to believe that neither us or the pistons won't make the ec finals. I mean the 4th seed in the east is only at .500, as long as we don't face the bucks then i can see us and the pistons in the ec finals

Anyway i'm in


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I think we should have some Detroit-fans here! :grinning:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm in.

Just found out I'm going to the game, and the Pistons have never lost a game while I am in attendance. Be warned.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'm in.
> 
> Just found out I'm going to the game, and the Pistons have never lost a game while I am in attendance. Be warned.


I'm In also.

Have fun at the game. I'v only been to three NBA games in my life and Indy is 3-0 in those games. lol.... but i'll be watching on ABC tomorrow.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

well we're piston-fans for a week


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'm in.
> 
> Just found out I'm going to the game, and the Pistons have never lost a game while I am in attendance. Be warned.


Hope you enjoyed the game. 

Since one Detriot fan accepted the challenge i will fallow thru and put on a Detriot avatar. But i couldn't find any nice pictures/avatars. Any Detriot fans wanna help me out?

I'd prefer to have either Darko, Okur or Hamilton, but i won't be picky. Also nothing small please. I got a SM for a reason


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I am a man of my word..........


Goodbye JO

Hello Ben Wallace.........

(this is only for a week right?) :sigh:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

lol look at me  :upset: :sigh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'd prefer you go with this one MillerTime and I'm pretty sure Mike Luvs KG would too.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I am a man of my word..........
> 
> 
> ...


That's right!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I'd prefer you go with this one MillerTime and I'm pretty sure Mike Luvs KG would too.


hehehe sure. A bet is a bet a guess.  

Anything for you guys!

Hope you guys like this.... and i hope Tic doesn't ban me from this forum


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan:

go with this:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That Ben Wallace avatar is absolutely perfect :laugh:.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Pacers Fan:
> 
> go with this:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> That Ben Wallace avatar is absolutely perfect :laugh:.


haha glad you like it. DetBNyce gave it to me.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> haha glad you like it. DetBNyce gave it to me.


 

And R-Star, you have to make at least one comment in the game thread over on the Pistons board... it wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

never mind.


----------

